# Any opinions on moving to Mazatlan would be welcome!



## wendykain

Hola, or G'day
I am looking over the net very strongly at beautiful Mazatlan to perhaps move to. I now live in Sydney Australia where it is very beautiful and the weather is mostly great but Mazatlan may beat it. I would welcome any comments generally and specifically in response to my particular concerns:
1. Is humidity a problem because it creates mould? Is this a problem just during rainy season or always?
2. I would like to think, while I would choose to simplify somewhat and certainly want to look at the old town rather than a home a lot like the apartment I live hin here, that I could still have the wonderful car that I love (presently BMW convertible). Will something like that create resentment and invite vandalism or theft?
3. I am badly linguistically challanged tho of course I would learn Spanish but it would be slow and very bad. How much of a problem will that be generally and specifically how often will I get "ripped off" - that is taken advantage of because I am an obvious ******?
4. Am planning on getting over there at the end of the year for a number of weeks to look around. Apart from getting around as much as I can, an pearls of great price for things I should make sure I see or consider then?
5. Lastly, have looked at the Ajajic/Lake Chapala forum, it is chockablock with info, not surprisingly because of the number of retired expats. Perhaps there is nothing like that re Mazatlan because there is not the same expat and retired (thus with more time) population, but if there is something similar I would be pleased to be pointed towards it or any other source of info.
Many thanks in anticipation, I will value anything given to me, and anyone who is in Mazatlan (particularly in the old town and wants a houseswap in December for a great apartment looking over the water at Sydney City, travelling distance to Sydney post office <4ks (2.5 miles), should email me.
best regards Wendy
Oh BTW also, I wondered if I should try to have Christmas in Mazatlan, is it a big event?


----------



## RVGRINGO

1. Humidity in the summer and fall is a problem because it makes the heat intolerable for many people. Depending upon your ventilation or ability to afford expensive electric rates to run A/C, you may have mold. Of course, there is also the corrosive effect on appliances and electronics in humid areas.
2. Mazatlan Centro, especially the old colonial part of town has been discovered and there is a great deal of strictly monitored reconstruction in progress and a lot of old buildings or shells still available to be remodeled. I would not ship a vehicle from Sydney because you can only import it to Mexico temporarily. With the obligation to eventually remove it from Mexico, you would have to ship it back. Importing it to the USA would not be an option either. If you plan on staying in Mexico long term, you should consider buying a car in Mexico.
3. Language skills will make living anywhere in Mexico much more enjoyable and, yes, less expensive.
4. Mazatlan is an easy city to get around and tourist maps are available.
5. We always enjoy visits to Mazatlan in the winter and it is tempting to move there, except for the weather. We live in Chapala and will stay there for the weather. Many have moved from Lake Chapala to Manzanillo and/or Mazatlan but found the heat and humidity too oppressive for much of the year and have returned. Of course, there are a few who can afford to have second homes to solve that problem, or who vacation elsewhere for the hot months.


----------



## wendykain

RV many thanks. YOu wrote "If you plan on staying in Mexico long term, you should consider buying a car in Mexico.". I was not clear and I apologise. In some areas I know driving a nice car creates resentment. If I have something like the Beem convertable, and assuming I am living in an area with locals not an enclave, will I be asking for trouble?
Thanks for the other info, v helpful,
best, Wendy


----------



## RVGRINGO

Not too much. Once it goes walkabout; no more trouble. Seriously, a BMW isn't the car for here. A friend had one and it couldn't stand up to the 'topes' and potholes. He had serious repair bills and had to take it back to Texas. On one trip, when he was following us, he had to turn and go back because he was bottoming out too often. A small SUV with rather high stance is much better. We have a Nissan Pathfinder and a Smart Car, both of which have 15" wheels and stand high enough to clear topes. Mexican roads often have no shoulder (I think that's a berm, to you) and the drop may be severe.


----------



## chicois8

G'day Wendy, I visited many places all over Mexico before I decided to buy a home, one of my criteria was a garage for my car and I have to tell you that most homes that are in "old parts or centro historic" parts of cities do not have garages...I suggest you visit the area during the hottest most humid and rainiest time of the year (which is now) and see if it's for you....I live about 4 hours driving time south of Maz and mold is not a problem as long as air is circulating, one small area in my patio gets no sun and a little mold grows there but I just spray a lite solution of water and bleach and it disappears in munites...good luck


----------



## RVGRINGO

Many people mistake harmless moss with dangerous mold. If it is green, it is probably moss starting to grow. Mold can be black, grey, blue, pink, etc.


----------



## f3drivr

chicois8 is right, most places in old Mazatlan don't have a garage or even secure parking spot. I wouldn't recommend that you leave your BMW parked on the street. Many foreigners have bought homes in Centro Historico and are doing renovations but the work must be approved by the city and lately they have been giving foreigners a hard time. Personally I would not touch anything there with a 10 foot pole. There are plenty of other nice areas in Mazatlan, we have a condo in the Golden Zone and a Lot in Sabalo Country where we hope to build our retirement home someday.


----------



## BajaGringo

If you want mild, year round weather and don't like the summer humidity you might want to consider the Pacific coast of norther Baja. The coastline property south of Ensenada down to the Baja Sur border is inexpensive, great weather and enjoys fabulous fishing...


----------



## wendykain

f3drivr thanks. you wrote that you would not buy in the old town. Apart from a view presumably that the nice new part suits you better, has a great view, sea breeze etc (all things I love too - that's why I live where I do here in Sydney!) , and I note with thanks your advice about foreigners now having a harder road when renovating or restoring in Centro, is your view that it is an area not to live in based on anything else? 
I will be coming for a look, first preliminary and then longer if the first trip is positive, but I wouldn't like to go on thinking Mazatlan might be great for me if there are some aspects about it which will make it a bad choice. Thanks v much for taking the time.


----------



## wendykain

Chicois8 and RV, thanks to both of you for taking the time, comments noted. 
One of the joys of life is to drive the lovely car around the bays and nice curvy roads up near the holiday house. Because the weather in Sydney is quite good there is no need for our holiday houses to be far away (as a lot of AMerican vacation houses are), so ours is 1.5 hours drive north which is the warmer direction. That means I get to do that fun driving often! I was thinking at this stage that perhaps Mazatlan might allow me to do the same thing, but perhaps not, and as long as there are enough other benefits I could give up that passtime. It would be lovely not to have to though. (Oh trying to have my cake and eat it too? Why not at least aim for that, life is short! <G>)
In any case it is v pleasing to pick up from all this that there is probably no concern about damage from resentful neighbours!
RV I note that you started out in Australia. It is time I looked at the tax situation Australia/Mexico, and will send you a short note personally to ask you to recount to me your first steps on your enquiries, but if anyone here has info which might help in that regard you might be kind enough to share it. Many thanks.


----------



## f3drivr

If you really like the old colonial style homes then check out Centro Historico but just keep in mind that most of these homes are very old, require extensive renovations and city will not make your life easy if you attempt to take on a project like this. It has been in the newspapers about how foreigners are not following the rules but what is actually happening is that the city is being very unreasonable. Homes in this area were also very reasonably priced just a few years ago but now you can buy a nicer more modern home in a different part of the city for the same price. I read an article recently about the problems that a Canadian is having renovating a home in Centro historico, if I can find it again I will post a link here. 
Mazatlan is a great place, I have been going there for 15 years, I own two properties and plan to relocate there permanently in the future. Personally I like El Dorado and Sabalo Country. Lomas used to be one of the nicer areas but it doesn't feel as safe walking there at night as it used to. My Condo is right in the Golden Zone, I bought it because it is close enough to everything so that I don't need a car when I go down and because it has 24 hour security and maintenance which I need because I can't be there all the time. Once I get there permanently I plan to sell it and use the money to finance building the house in Sabalo Country. Our lot is just a few blocks from Pueblo Bonito.


----------



## f3drivr

I haven't seen many BMW's in Mazatlan, I don't think there is a dealer there but there is one in Culiacan 2 1/2 hours away. I have seen plenty of Mitsubishi Eclipse Convertibles, Mercedes Convertibles, Nissan 300ZX and other Sports Cars. We have done road trips from Mazatlan to Culiacan and there are a few large speed bumps and potholes but mostly the roads are good. The BMW would not be ideal for taking long road trips all over Mexico but for just driving along the Malecon, shopping and driving around Mazatlan it should be fine. There are some roads that don't have very good drainage and flood during rainy season so that is something to keep in mind as well.


----------



## wendykain

Ahh, thanks for comments re Centro and housing there, and also re the cars in Mexico.
The BMW convertiable is not magic to the extent that others don't come close, it is just VERY SEXY but f3drivr listed a few other nice ones too. VG to see that I could drive something fun around the area!
Re Centro, yes all noted and it sounds like once again I will have missed the boat on the lowest prices in housing in a great area <G>. Well why try to change now after all?<G> That is how I have done it though my life!. The story you mentioned, I think I also saw, details provided by the Professor's father who is still relatively local to the work being done. If it is the same story, at least part of it seems to be that the workers are taking steps not stricly in accordance with instructions. Mmm this seems a little familiar <G>. 
f3drivr and others, one of the reasons I am so drawn to Mazatlan so far is the mix which is in so few places. You all seem to be in a place which has beauty, character, beaches, still v good value cost of living (unlike Monaco which I could otherwise force myself to retire early in <G>), and lots to do including varied restaurants and some expats to talk with me in a language I understand. I need all these things, and my searches have not given me too many places with everything. Am I seeing the place as it is or does it look better to me than it really is? 
BajaGringo (is that hair all yours, I am envious if so!!) thanks for your thoughts. I suspect the areas you kindly refer me to are a little quieter than a social creature like me needs. Also, your low of 58 overnight tonight is a bit lower than I am aiming for during summer. We had 53 (by your measure) in Sydney last night, and we are in winter. If I am wrong about it being too quiet though please correct me because I would love any info which would take my searches further.
Thanks again to all, Wendy


----------



## HolyMole

Don't know if anyone else has suggested this, but have you checked out the Mazatlan Forum at Mazatlan - for visitors or residents of Paradise 

As for your Beemer, I've always been a little embarrassed when I drove down to Mexico in my 14 year old Plymouth or my 13 year old Pontiac and found so many locals driving very new, very expensive cars. According to the common ****** stereotype, I'm usually the one who "looks like a Mexican" as far as vehicles are concerned. 

That being said, anyone using on-street overnight parking of a BMW or any other vehicle in any country, including Canada, is just asking for problems sooner or later.


----------



## wendykain

HolyMole, many thanks, v impressive that you work so hard to blend in <G> carwise! All noted. best, Wendy


----------



## wendykain

HolyMole, Sorry, forgot to acknowledge your kind advice re the Mazatlan forum. Yes I have been looking at it but it doesn't have a lot of action and in particular not many replies, on wide questions such as I am asking. It has certainly got lots of info on watering holes and restaurants tho, and I have not failed to take note of such things! <G>


----------



## RVGRINGO

No, I've never been to Australia. Sorry that I can't help on that issue but, to repeat: What will you eventually do with a BMW from Australia when it dies in Mexico? You are obliged to remove it from Mexico by your 'importada temporal'. You can't sell it, abandon it or junk it in Mexico.


----------



## wendykain

Hi RV,
I inadvertantly misled. I would never propose to bring a car from Australia to Mex. Much as I love this one I would just replace it with something suitable there. My only purpose in mentioning that what I drive is a topless beemer was to put the question in perspective - even in Australia where Toyotas don't often get vandalised, cars like mine are a bit more prone. So if gringos are resented perhaps there it would be very prone! That was my thinking.
However it has since been put to me that the bigger issue is that I might be inviting carjacking or kidnapping from driving around Mazatlan in such a car, and that is to me a much bigger issue than vandalism. 
These things are why thoughts from those there with knowledge, are so invaluable to someone like me. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to put your thoughts down.
best, Wendy


----------



## RVGRINGO

*Going topless in Mexico*

The topless BMW, like any shiny, new, somewhat ostentatious car, would soon be scratched, dented and possibly vandalized anywhere in the world. It is no better or worse here, except that kids don't have rubber grips on their bike's handle bars and 'keying' of fancy cars can happen. Parking in Mexico is often 'by feel'. As mentioned before, the topes will be a problem with any low car. The other concern, is that showing affluence is sometimes an invitation to being targeted for theft in your home, car or person. It is kind of like wearing jewelry here; it is an invitation which works every time.


----------



## wendykain

RV thanks, yes. Aghh the "park by feel" that is seen in some European cities! 
I just shuddered!  
I think this was probably the last thing I needed to give me the Mex perspective for a car there! Oh well, on the other hand I probably have it in me to become a good parker by feel, and I could adapt (given a suitable car to do it in - the 13 or 14 year old model sounds great) .
best regards, Wendy


----------



## wendykain

Thankyou Phedro!


----------



## HolyMole

phredo said:


> An active group ("Activity within 7 days:9 New Members - 2 New Links - 191 New Messages - New Questions") is MazInfo : MazInfo--Discuss Mazatlan, Mexico . Also, regarding climate, Mazatlan tends to be a bit cooler, than some of the places farther down the coast. Still hot and humid in the summer, but in the winter has many days around 75 degrees F. Makes it sometimes a little cool at the beach, but hardly ever too hot.


I agree with phredo.

I've been keeping tabs twice/month on the weather in Zihuatanejo (in Guerrero, 250 km north of Acapulco) and in Mazatlan.....high/low/humidity.....for the past 15 months, and my findings confirm personal observations and what we've heard from others.
(We're considering both areas for permanent retirement, IF we choose to locate on the coast).
Zihua weather seems more stable and predictable....daytime highs averaging 30-33 C, give or take a couple of degrees all year, and lows around 19-22. Humidity relatively high all year round at average 60-65%. 
Can't comment on rain amounts, but likely not too much difference between the two.
Mazatlan is much cooler than Zihua during the November-March period, with average highs around 26-28 and lows of 12-14. Sometimes it can be downright cool and we often found ourselves wearing hoodie sweatshirts and jeans in the evenings, especially near the water. During the winter of 07/08 there were 5 or 6 weeks of very cool weather in Mazatlan.....lows down to 6C and daytime highs in the high teens and low 20's. Humidity is much lower in Mazatlan than in Zihua during the winter..... better for sleeping. The air and sunshine in Mazatlan during the winter is wonderful....clear and sharp.....like it is in much of Baja, especially on the Sea of Cortez side ........ whereas Zihua's air is "heavier". 
In summer, however, Mazatlan's high and low temperatures equal Zihua's, with humidity that is frequently significantly higher than Zihua's. My tracking confirms stories we've heard that Mazatlan in summer....for 3 or 4 months.... is oppressively hot due to the humidity.
(Oppressive heat/humidity is subjective. Many would say that Zihua is also unbearable for half the year.)
In either location, I'd say that A/C....at least for sleeping during the May-November periuod..... would be a necessity rather than a luxury.


----------



## wendykain

HolyMole, many thanks. I will take a look at Zihuatanejo. Have you been there yet? Is it as pretty and does it have areas with lots of character as Mazatlan seems to have?
best, Wendy


----------



## f3drivr

Zihuatanejo sounds nice but does it have the amenities that Mazatlan does? Walmart, Home Depot, Sam's Club etc..


----------



## phredo

I really like the town of Zihuatanejo. When I was 22, about 40 years ago, I spent 3 months there on my first trip to Mexico, so I feel very nostalgic about it. But, when my wife and I went there about 5 years ago, although I really liked the town, and thought that it had expanded in a pleasant way, we thought the water was a bit dirty. The bay is somewhat enclosed, and we thought too much local runoff was being trapped inside. But I really liked the town. On the other hand, it's a bit far from other places (so is Mazatlan) and rural Guerrero tends to be a bit dangerous (maybe rural Sinaloa, where Maz is, also, up in the mountains, anyway). I think Mazatlan has nicer beaches, as far as cleanliness and temperature goes, but Z. has more of a "south sea paradise" appearance.

I don't know about Walmart, et al. When we were there we didn't have a car, but when we took a taxi to the airport to leave, I realized there were large parts of town that had "slopped out" along the highway, and maybe there are stores like that out there. The main part of town, I suppose you could call it the "old town" (when I was there 40 years ago, Z. consisted of about 10 dirt streets with goats and donkeys wandering around anywhere off the main drag) is picturesque, with streets tending to radiate out a right angles to different parts of the curving bay, following the small river that runs into the bay, and also extending out onto the peninsulas that make up the bay sides. I was only there for a week, so I didn't see too much of it, actually, but overall thought it quite nice.


----------



## HolyMole

phredo said:


> I really like the town of Zihuatanejo. When I was 22, about 40 years ago, I spent 3 months there on my first trip to Mexico, so I feel very nostalgic about it. But, when my wife and I went there about 5 years ago, although I really liked the town, and thought that it had expanded in a pleasant way, we thought the water was a bit dirty. The bay is somewhat enclosed, and we thought too much local runoff was being trapped inside. But I really liked the town. On the other hand, it's a bit far from other places (so is Mazatlan) and rural Guerrero tends to be a bit dangerous (maybe rural Sinaloa, where Maz is, also, up in the mountains, anyway). I think Mazatlan has nicer beaches, as far as cleanliness and temperature goes, but Z. has more of a "south sea paradise" appearance.
> 
> I don't know about Walmart, et al. When we were there we didn't have a car, but when we took a taxi to the airport to leave, I realized there were large parts of town that had "slopped out" along the highway, and maybe there are stores like that out there. The main part of town, I suppose you could call it the "old town" (when I was there 40 years ago, Z. consisted of about 10 dirt streets with goats and donkeys wandering around anywhere off the main drag) is picturesque, with streets tending to radiate out a right angles to different parts of the curving bay, following the small river that runs into the bay, and also extending out onto the peninsulas that make up the bay sides. I was only there for a week, so I didn't see too much of it, actually, but overall thought it quite nice.


This thread inquired about Mazatlan, but I certainly don't mind sharing our experiences in both Mazatlan and Zihuatanejo. 
While Guerrero does have its own history of violence, I'm not in a position to compare it to Sinaloa's situation. Folks told us to avoid Culiacan (capital of Sinaloa) because "there are drug dealers on every street corner." Well, we enjoyed Culiacan and haven't had any particular problems in either Mazatlan or Zihuatanejo.....other than our car being stolen in Zihua, but that's another story. We've visited Mazatlan 6 or 7 times over the past 10 years, spending perhaps 10 or 12 weeks cumulatively, and have spent a total of 11 months in Zihua over the last 3 years or so.
Zihua 40 years ago must have been very laidback. The population's now about 85,000 and it has grown very quickly since FONATUR decided about 25 years ago to develop a coconut plantation into the resort area that Ixtapa is today.....all only 5 or 6 km from Zihuatanejo. 
I agree that Mazatlan's beaches are beautiful, especially north of the Golden Zone at Los Cerritos. Unfortunately, the beach in the Golden Zone area has eroded over the past 7 or 8 years to the point where it's half the size it was. Ixtapa has one of the best beaches in Mexico, Playa Palmar, maybe 2 or 3 miles long, fronted for maybe half its length by fairly high-end hotels. A 10 minute drive south of Zihua is 16 km long Playa Larga....beautiful and still almost deserted. There are lots of good restaurants in Ixtapa, though they’re being hurt by the all-inclusive hotels. The tourist industry seems to have determined that "all-inclusive" is what tourists want these days. 
As a vacation destination, combining Ixtapa's touristy glitz, with Zihuatanejo's very real Mexican small-city amenities, beaches and restaurants so close by, makes it, we think, the best of both worlds. Yes, Zihua's beaches around the Bay have some water quality problems, which enlightened locals are working to address. In that respect, I suppose it's like Acapulco 30 or 40 years ago. Hopefully Zihua will learn from Acapulco's mistakes. At the present time, water quality at La Ropa and Las Gatas, the best beaches on Zihua Bay, are still pretty safe for swimming. Things have not yet progressed to the point where it's too late to save the bay.
Ixtapa depends entirely on the tourist trade and Zihua only to a slightly lesser extent. Zihua’s, however, are generally a different kind of tourist.......folks seeking more than the resort/all-inclusive experience. Zihua has most of the services anyone should need, including the Wal-Mart owned Bodega Aurrera, and a large Comercial Mexicana, affiliated with COSTCO. For other shopping, folks drive the 3 or so hours via an excellent toll road to Morelia, which has all the amenities of any other large city. While I'm sure it's convenient to have a local Wal-Mart Supercenter, Sam's Club and Home Depot, I'm not convinced they are necessities for folks considering full-time retirement. In fact, an argument can be made that we'd like to find a place that doesn't have those bigbox stores. 
There are dozens of excellent restaurants in Zihua at all price ranges. With the exception of a few super-luxurious boutique-type hotels, most accomodation in Zihua is in smaller, more people-friendly places. Like many spots in Mexico, including Mazatlan, people tend to come back year after year.
Touch wood, there are still no McDonald’s or Burger Kings in Ixtapa or Zihua. As much as we like Mazatlan.........we’ll be spending a week or so there this fall and again in the spring on our way home.....I have to say that Mazatlan’s Golden Zone, which used to be a fun, funky, laid-back touristy area, feels like it's had the lifeblood sucked right out of it, complete with a McDonald’s stuck right in the middle.....looking very out-of-place......and many of the fun touristy restaurants have been replaced by those ugly, sterile jewellery stores catering to the thousands of cruise ship passengers that descend on Mazatlan like a plague of locusts every second day. And many of the small, people-friendly hotels along the beach in and near the Golden Zone have been torn down, replaced by incredibly ugly highrise (22 stories or more) condominiums. If that’s progress, they can have it.
I should add that Zihuatanejo is a long way south. We figure Mazatlan is a comfortable two day drive from the US border, while Zihua takes another 2 days.


----------



## YaVengo

If I may, let me jump in here regarding Mazatlan. I must confess to having recently been one of those cruise ship locusts visiting Mazatlan for one day. The parts of Mazatlan we were treated to were very disappointing to someone who had been quite interested in it as a possible retirement destination based one many good things I had read. What we witnessed on our admittedly meager exploration was touts ("Amigo,amigo, what would you like to buy?") as annoying as the jejenes I've heard of. Then there was the omnipresent (at least on our route) graffitti. I get to see enough of that here in the Chicago area. The humidity was pretty oppressive (it was August) but I was expecting that. Now I'm assuming that we were just treated to the "bad" side of Mazatlan and it was only one day. So, if I go there again for a longer visit to check it out, where in Maz would any of you suggest? I guess somewhere the day tourists don't go.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think you have just answered your own question. Cruise ship tour schedules are known and the 'vendadores' and time share salesmen come out of the woodwork to meet you. You are also escorted to places where the proprietors make it worthwhile for the guides to deliver you. You also visited at a time of the year when most residents with any resources try to escape to cooler climes.


----------



## wendykain

Thanks HolyMole, v thorough, much to take on board. V kind of you to take the time, regards Wendy Kain


----------



## HolyMole

*Cruzeros*



YaVengo said:


> If I may, let me jump in here regarding Mazatlan. I must confess to having recently been one of those cruise ship locusts visiting Mazatlan for one day. The parts of Mazatlan we were treated to were very disappointing to someone who had been quite interested in it as a possible retirement destination based one many good things I had read. What we witnessed on our admittedly meager exploration was touts ("Amigo,amigo, what would you like to buy?") as annoying as the jejenes I've heard of. Then there was the omnipresent (at least on our route) graffitti. I get to see enough of that here in the Chicago area. The humidity was pretty oppressive (it was August) but I was expecting that. Now I'm assuming that we were just treated to the "bad" side of Mazatlan and it was only one day. So, if I go there again for a longer visit to check it out, where in Maz would any of you suggest? I guess somewhere the day tourists don't go.


Sorry, YaVengo. I guess I was a tad harsh on cruiseship tourists. It must be frustrating for those wishing to see and learn something about the stops on the itinerary, when all the efforts of the onshore folks are directed at separating you from as much of your money as quickly as they can in the short time available to them. Likewise, it's hard to be too harsh on that part of the local economy that depends on cruise ships for its livelihood. However, aside from those directly involved in serving the industry, it's hard to find anyone....residents, expat residents or longer term tourists....who have anything nice to say about cruise ships.

Zihuatanejo has its own battles with "cruzeros". These monsters dominate the relatively small bay....there isn't (yet) a cruise ship pier....and on some days there are two of them out there. Disgorging 2 or 3 thousand passengers at a time into Zihua's small streets and alleys isn't a positive experience.....unless your livelihood depends on them. 

Mazatlan is a large city with an economy that doesn't depend solely on the tourist trade. It has its gritty side, to be sure. A short visit of 5 or 6 hours being bussed from the port to the Golden Zone certainly wouldn't offer much of a glimpse. Most gringos reside in pleasant areas 3 or 4 miles north of "Centro", in and around the Golden Zone and north from there, up the beach. The old Centro area is quickly becoming gentrified, with prices increasing accordingly.


----------



## YaVengo

HolyMole said:


> Sorry, YaVengo. I guess I was a tad harsh on cruiseship tourists. It must be frustrating for those wishing to see and learn something about the stops on the itinerary, when all the efforts of the onshore folks are directed at separating you from as much of your money as quickly as they can in the short time available to them. Likewise, it's hard to be too harsh on that part of the local economy that depends on cruise ships for its livelihood. However, aside from those directly involved in serving the industry, it's hard to find anyone....residents, expat residents or longer term tourists....who have anything nice to say about cruise ships.
> 
> Zihuatanejo has its own battles with "cruzeros". These monsters dominate the relatively small bay....there isn't (yet) a cruise ship pier....and on some days there are two of them out there. Disgorging 2 or 3 thousand passengers at a time into Zihua's small streets and alleys isn't a positive experience.....unless your livelihood depends on them.
> 
> Mazatlan is a large city with an economy that doesn't depend solely on the tourist trade. It has its gritty side, to be sure. A short visit of 5 or 6 hours being bussed from the port to the Golden Zone certainly wouldn't offer much of a glimpse. Most gringos reside in pleasant areas 3 or 4 miles north of "Centro", in and around the Golden Zone and north from there, up the beach. The old Centro area is quickly becoming gentrified, with prices increasing accordingly.


Thanks, HolyMole, for your helpful reply. I can understand the disdain for cruzeros. No offense taken. I would like to get to check out the less gritty side of Mazatlan.


----------



## Ahappysoul

First time posting! From the San Francisco Bay Area, female, retired early (50+) and wanting to know about expats living in Mazatlan. Friends and I are looking for a place to live out of the USA part of the year or full-time. Speak Spanish and have been to Mexico many times. This time coming for 1 day with a friend by.....a horror to some.... cruise ship
Anyone want to meet us and go for coffee at their favorite expat hangout and give us their opinion?


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you choose Mazatlan, or any other coastal city, for the winter, you'll be OK. Few expats can tolerate the heat and humidity the rest of the year and have 'summer homes' inland at higher elevations. In fact, we had lunch with two couples who tried living on the coast permanently. One couple has now moved back to Lake Chapala and the other is desperately waiting for their home to sell so that they can relocate away from the coastal weather.
We maintain that it is better to live in an area where you need neither heat nor air conditioning and where you can enjoy being outside any day of the year. The coast is a place where we go for a week in the winter and share a rented beach house, condo or small hotel with friends. Even then, a week is enough. Diehard fishermen can drive to the coast in 4.5 hours, fish for a couple of days when their favorite fish are abundant, and return.


----------



## Ahappysoul

Thanks RVGRINGO. Heat + humidity can be miserable. Are there many expats living in Mazatlan full-time? Do you and why and when did you move there?


----------



## RVGRINGO

No, we don't live in Mazatlan and can only enjoy that area in mid-winter. Even then, it can be a bit warm for those of us who are accustomed to about 74F. We live at Lake Chapala, 7.5 hours SE of Mazatlan and at 5100 feet altitude, surrounded by 8000 feet peaks. We're just south of Guadalajara.

By the way, Roger123 has been banned, so your question to him is now moot.


----------



## Sanfro

Its ssoo hot and humid .


----------



## Detailman

Sanfro said:


> Its ssoo hot and humid .


Is there a reason you are replying to a number of very old posts, some of them three years old?


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> Is there a reason you are replying to a number of very old posts, some of them three years old?


Troll probably - how do we stop it?


----------



## mickisue1

FHBOY said:


> Troll probably - how do we stop it?


By not feeding a troll, they wither and die.

They eat comments.

I learned this acronym at my first forum: DNFTEC: Do Not Feed The Energy Creature.

Of course, human beings being human, people would endlessly comment on not commenting.


----------

